# Connecter boitiers Free par ethernet



## abrown (15 Novembre 2007)

J'ai un Freebox ADSL connecté par ethernet à un Airport et deux PowerBooks (qui se déplacent souvent ailleurs) qui utilisent l'Airport par wifi sans problème. Aussi une imprimante connecté à l'Airport par USB.

Puis, pour la télévision, un Freebox HD connecté par wifi au Freebox ADSL. Ça marche plutôt mal, en partie à cause de la configuration de l'appartement et en partie à cause du fait que le gens se lèvent et bougent de temps en autre, ce qui interrompt le wifi. J'ai donc passé un cable ethernet pour relier le Freebox HD au Freebox ADSL, mais lui il ne marche pas de tout.

Que dois-je faire pour expliquer aux Freeboxs qu'ils doivent communiquer par ethernet et non plus par wifi ? Enlever les antennes n'est pas suffisant...

Je ne trouve rien à ce sujet dans la doc Free ni sur le web.

Merci de vos conseils !

Andrew Brown


----------



## nikolo (15 Novembre 2007)

chez moi : freebox HD et adsl en wifi, borne aiport reli&#233; &#224; la freebox ADSL en ethernet. Pc connect&#233; &#224; la freebox en wifi et mac reli&#233; &#224; l'adsl en ethernet et borne aiport en wifi: marche nickel.

pourtant je suis dans de l'ancien et certains de mes murs font plus de 20 centimestes d'epaisseurs.

j'ai 3 etages egalement et pas de soucis dans le jardin (mon bureau etant au dernier etage avec tous le matos ordi &#224; cot&#233;s).

pour ne fonctionner en ethernet dans ta console free, desactive le mode wifi, redemarre ta freebox adsl.

pour recuperer l'aiport en reseau branche la &#224; un port ethernet de la freebox adsl et demande &#224; tes ordis de se connecter dessus.


----------



## zitounec (15 Novembre 2007)

La freebox  fonctionne sur *quatres* réseaux séparés:

1- réseau data en ethernet et/ou wifi entre le boitier adsl et les périphériques IP hors TV (les ordis, les nas, les pda, iphones etc.....): Activation sur la console de gestion free.

2- réseau freephonie en wifi entre le boitier adsl et un téléphone wifi: Activiation /Désactivation dans l'interface de gestion.

3- réseau TV1 en ethernet ou wifi entre le boitier ADSL et le boitier HD: Activation/Désactivation sur le boitier HD avec la télécommande dans les options du boitier HD (au même titre que pour les fonctions TNT/USB/DISQUEDUR il y a un onglet WIFI)

4- idem 3 pour le boitier TV n°2 (mais free à supprimé cette possibilité pour le moment).

@ abrown : Désactive la fonction WIFI TV sur ton boitier et non sur l'interface de gestion...et n'oublie pas de redémmarer d'abord ton boitier ADSL puis ton boitier HD avec le câble jaune sans quoi les modifs de paramétrages ne seront pas prises en compte...

a+


----------



## abrown (15 Novembre 2007)

Oui. je fais tout cela, et ça marche toujours via wifi, pas via ethernet. Frustrant...


----------



## abrown (16 Novembre 2007)

J'ai refait, et j'ai réussi enfin à mettre le wifi ko, donc à enlever les lamentables antennes de Free et à recevoir la télévision sans hésitations et coupures...

Mais j'ai ce texte ridicule Rock'n'Roll au milieu de l'écran... et je ne vois pas comment l'enlever.

La télécommande marche différemment qu'avant me semble-t-il, mais le téléviseur est nouveau, ça pourrait être cela

AB


----------



## zitounec (16 Novembre 2007)

abrown a dit:


> Oui. je fais tout cela, et ça marche toujours via wifi, pas via ethernet. Frustrant...


 
Après la désactivation du wifi sur ton boitier. Pendant la phase de redémarrage de ton boitier HD affiche-t-il toujours sur l'afficheur la phase WIFI 1/8....8/8 et après la phase de redémarrage as-tu le petit symbole "Y" (représentant une liaison WIFI) pour le réseau 3 ? Si oui tu fonctionne bien en wifi sinon tu fonctionne en ethernet.
Donc:
- soit tu continue à travailler en wifi et dans ce cas cela veut dire que ta freebox refuse de désactiver la liaison3 => pb freebox voir pour un échange avec free.
- soit tu es en ethernet. Dans ce cas là assures-toi que le câble est bon et correctement branché (utilise bien le câble jaune fournit avec ta freebox si tant est qu'il soit fonctionnel) si tu n'as toujours rien tu as AUSSI un pb avec ta freebox (même punition quand à l'echange chez free) ou encore un pb de bande passante...

En dernier recours refais les manips en :
1- désactivant tout wifi (borne airport OFF + interface gestion)
2- Effectuer un hard reboot du boitier HD avec la proc suivante:
     - Branchez votre boitier HD en ethernet (obligatoire). 
     - Débranchez électriquement votre boitier HD. 
     - Appuyez sur le bouton du milieu du boitier HD. 
     - Rebranchez le boitier HD tout en restant appuyé sur ce bouton. 
     - Attendez que la diode rouge sallume avant de relacher le bouton.
        ==> La séquence dinitialisation et de mise à jour recommencera à zéro.

Bon courage. ​


----------



## zitounec (16 Novembre 2007)

abrown a dit:


> Mais j'ai ce texte ridicule Rock'n'Roll au milieu de l'écran... et je ne vois pas comment l'enlever.


 

Définitivement je te recommande un hard reboot de ton boitier HD... 
​


----------



## abrown (19 Novembre 2007)

zitounec a dit:


> Définitivement je te recommande un hard reboot de ton boitier HD...
> ​



Magnifique, ça marche parfaitement ! merci !

AB


----------

